# Fehler in phpmyadmin



## darkness_08 (10. Juli 2013)

Hallo Zusammen,

ich habe in phpmyadmin folgende Fehlermeldung:

```
Ab sofort muss ein geheimes Passwort zur Verschlüsselung in der Konfigurationsdatei gesetzt werden (blowfish_secret).
```
Das es um $cfg['blowfish_secret'] weiß ich. in der config.ini.php ist auch folgender Eintrag vorhanden:

```
include('/var/lib/phpmyadmin/blowfish_secret.inc.php');
```
und darin befindet sich

```
<?php
$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = 'meinPasswort';
?>
```
Aber es wird irgendwie nicht erkannt. Auch der direkte Eintrag in die config.inc.php bringt keinen Erfolg.

Noch jemand eine Idee?


----------



## brummi (14. Juli 2013)

sicher, das er die richtige Config nutzt? In welcher Config hast Du das denn geändert? (Pfad)


----------



## darkness_08 (14. Juli 2013)

/etc/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php

eine andere gibt es auch nicht.


----------



## brummi (14. Juli 2013)

Naja, so würde ich das nicht sagen : /var/lib/phpmyadmin/config.inc.php
Setz doch einfach mal direkt in der ini den Wert

$cfg['blowfish_secret'] = 'meinPasswort';
und kommentier den include einfach aus.


----------

